# Smoked mushrooms



## stan69 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just put some bacon wrapped mushrooms on the smoker do about 250 for an hour and then brush













14911676953031077411206.jpg



__ stan69
__ Apr 2, 2017





 with my favorite barbecue sauce


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2017)

No sauce on mine please

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 2, 2017)

Hmm, that's a new one for me!  Sounds like a winner


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2017)

S69, They look scrumptious!


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2017)

Are they done yet

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

They sound delicious!

How did they turn out?

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh, heck yeah!!! Point for taking a classic to the next level.


----------



## stan69 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ate them before I could get a picture of them finished they sure were fabulous


----------



## bbqluvtoo (Apr 3, 2017)

Love this idea - I know this will take place in my smoker very soon - thanks for the great idea - thinking of these with a little chipotle mayo, blue cheese dip or ranch for dipping sauces would be the bomb


----------

